# Hwy 19



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

Anybody been up north has the whites started to show up should be any day now. Was thinking of making a early trip in January just checking


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I caught a few in the river channel a few weeks ago on minnows at around 10ft still pretty slow at the moment.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This upstream spawn movement question comes up every year, and I don't think we will ever know all the answers. That is what makes it fishin' and not catchin'. I have lots of opinions though, lol, and that is all the following are: Temperature plays a part, but probably not nearly as much as some think. The photo period or length of day has a much bigger effect. Water flow has a huge effect. If the time is right but there is no water flow, how do they know where upstream is? Some fish stay in the upper end year round, and some stay in the south end year round. Obviously we get a good enough spawn each year to keep the lake population up well. When all the factors are just right .... temperature, time of year and water flow ... spawners can get so thick that a jig tied to several feet of line on a cane pole will catch a quick limit. Those 10% of the fishermen who catch 90% of the fish are still out there catching them almost daily.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I cross the bridge twice a day going to and from work. Parking lot has only a handful vehicles and trailers in it. Some of those are duck hunters. 
Patiently waiting.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll be there regularly after I re-seal my LU. I'm just down the road from there. Will report when things start moving. Much will depend on temps through the next month.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Pyr8 my fish camp is located at the RV park right next to the ramp. I'm headed out there Friday in my little 12 ft green v-bottom tin rocket with the 18hp on back. Say hello sometime if you see me!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I know the park, with the lit up marque sign... I surely will. I'm in an old 18' blue & white stratos with a silver cowl on the motor, pulled by a white F250. The prop seals went south so I've got the kits sitting here for prop shaft & new WP kit. Gotta get busy soon...
If you see me, hollar!

Karl


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys here's a link to my personal weather station. If you go to the river data page you can get all the latest info on river levels, dam discharges, and can get a heads up on what's coming downriver. The weather station itself is located on my ranch in Huntsville. The only thing that I'm missing is the water temperature in the river. I need to figure that out I suppose. Flying V Ranch weather station


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a 3000 cfs crest in the river at Rosser just below Dallas. When that gets here in about 6 days it should start a few up river. Those minor rises create some noticeable flow without creating a muddy river.
If the river stays clear we are about 30 days away from the peak at Riverside and 45 days from the start of hot action at Lock n Dam.
But we all know that the river is subject to some hard flows in February so it is best just to keep tunes to 2cool and go when you can.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I got a new sonar for Xmas and I've been wanting to take my gf to get in on some of the white action. Have boat will travel. Need someone to show me how to read this unit and find those fish. I'm very familiar with the hwy 19 area and surrounding waters, I duck hunt up there regularly.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaux, for a good lesson in the operation of your unit, get in touch with Shadslinger on this site.
Good Luck
GoneFish'n
Charlie:fish:


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I hear tell he's the man. I'll shoot him a pm when it's that time. Id love to book a trip with him some time.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Well should be happening soon huh? Few more weeks? I'm getting tired of slow duck hunts, need to get on some fish


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm headed out there this Sunday to fish for whatever bites. I'll give a full report then!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Lord knows the duck hunting has been so slow on the lake and river. I'm ready to do some fishing. Have boat, will travel, available most weekends.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Crossed the river today, high & brown. I was busy so I didn't stop & check the clarity but I can guess, 6" to 12" maybe. One rig in the lot, hope they did well.


----------

